# Groom/Mother dance song



## Bruce W (May 7, 2008)

There have been many good suggestions for Anniversary songs, Wedding songs, etc.

Anyone have any for the Grooms dance with his Mom?

Thanks


----------



## Andar (May 7, 2008)

How about: 
Mother / Son (Groom) 

Song Title: 
 Performed by: 

26 cents  The Wilkinsons 
A Mother's Day Jim Brickman feat. Tom Douglas 
A Song For Mama # 2 Boyz II Men 
A Song For My Son # 1  New Wedding Traditions   
A Song For My Son  (Country) New Wedding Traditions   
As Time Goes By Ray Anthony 
As Time Goes By Dick Lupino Music  
A Wedding Day Wish For My Son  12 Songs   
A Wedding Thank You New Wedding Traditions   
Because You Loved Me Celine Dion 
Blessed #4 Elton John 
Boy of Mine Good Time Singers 
Butterfly Kisses  Bob Carlisle 
Close To You The Carpenters 
Do You Remember #5  Phil Collins 
Don't Know Much L. Ronstadt & A. Neville 
Ebb Tide Righteous Brothers 
Edelweiss The Sound Of Music 
For the Good Times Ray Price 
Forever Young Rod Stewart 
Glory of Love Peter Cetera 
Greatest Love of All  Whitney Houston 
God Bless The Child Tony Bennett 
Have I Told You Lately That I Love You  Rod Stewart 
Have I Told You Lately The Corvairs  
Hero  Mariah Carey 
I am Your Child #3  Barry Manilow 
If This World Were Mine Luther Vandross 
I.O.U (Ode of Thanks to Mother) Jimmy Dean 
I Remember You Bette Midler 
I Will Remain Your Little Boy Chris Taylor 
I Wish You Love  Natalie Cole 
I'll Always Be Your Mother  (Country)  ShopMySongs.com   
I'll Always Be Your Mother  (Traditional)  ShopMySongs.com   
I'll Have To Say I Love You In a Song Jim Croce 
I'll Remember Ariel  
I'll Stand By You The Pretenders 
I'm Blessed To Call You Mother Wedding Music Central   
I'm With You Joan Baez 
In My Life  The Beatles 
In This Life  Collin Raye 
In Your Eyes Wedding Music Central   
Mama B.J. Thomas 
Mama 12 Songs   
Mama   That Special Touch  
Memories Elvis Presley 
Memory Barbara Streisand 
Mom, You'll Always Mean the World to Me 12 Songs   
Mommy's Little Boy 12 Songs   
My Boy 12 Songs   
My Son Brendan Shine 
My Wedding Day 12 Songs   
Oh Mother Perfect Wedding Songs   
Oh, Mother Of Mine Temptations 
One Moment In Time Whitney Houston 
One Special Son in My Life 12 Songs   
Parents' Prayer Stephen Curtis Chapman 
So Much in Love Art Garfunkel 
Songbird Kenny G. 
Sons Judy Collins 
Sunise, Sunset Fiddler on the Roof 
Sunshine On My Shoulders John Denver 
Tender Years John Cafferty 
Thanks Again Ricky Skaggs 
Thanks for Being a Perfect Mom 12 Songs   
That's Amore Dean Martin 
The Best of Friends 12 Songs   
The Dance Garth Brooks 
The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face Roberta Flack 
The Long and Winding Road The Beatles 
The Man You've Become Wedding Music Central   

 There are lots on the  Internet, just google mom and son weddng songs.
Congatulations to the couple.


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 7, 2008)

Man o Man - I just listen to Rod Stewart's Forever Young and think of the day I see my kids marry and the tears flow.  Not sure that would be a good one to hear in public!


----------



## susieq (May 7, 2008)

At my son's wedding, we danced to Lee Ann Womack's "I Hope you Dance". Country song, really pretty - listen to the words.

Sue


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 8, 2008)

There was a list of this on another website. I cried when I heard it as a Mom of three sons. I will find it tonight and post as I am off to work.


----------



## Bruce W (May 8, 2008)

susieq said:


> At my son's wedding, we danced to Lee Ann Womack's "I Hope you Dance". Country song, really pretty - listen to the words.
> 
> Sue



Sue, that was the first one Terry thought of when Scott asked her to pick out a song.

Bruce W


----------



## Bruce W (May 8, 2008)

Andar thanks for the list. Lots of tearjerkers in there. A song for my son seems like a good one.

PC Girl, looking forward to your list, Thanks

Bruce W


----------



## glenmore (May 8, 2008)

At my son's wedding we danced to "It's A Wonderful World" - loved it!


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 8, 2008)

At my son's wedding, we danced to "Thru the years", by Kenny Rogers.


----------



## LAR (May 8, 2008)

I danced with my Mom with Louis Armstrong's What a Wonderful World.  Perfect!


----------



## beanie (May 8, 2008)

Mom and I did - because you loved me by celine dion - great song


----------



## irish (May 8, 2008)

beanie, i agree with you, BECAUSE YOU LOVED ME  is a great song for sons and moms, and dads and daughters. every time i hear it i think of both  my mom and dad and almost burst into


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 8, 2008)

I finally found it. 

"The Man You've Become" Sung by Molly Pasuti
http://www.weddingmusiccentral.com/featured_mother_son_song.php

THE MAN YOU’VE BECOME

Big wheels, hot wheels
Little trucks and cars
Skinned knees, climbing trees
Wishing on the stars
Moments may be lost somewhere in time
But the sweetest memories are never left behind
Now you’ve grown so fine
And come so far…

CHORUS
I’m so proud of who you are
The man you’ve become
Thrilled to share your deepest joy
To know you’ve found the one
For the great things you will do
I’ll be blessed ‘cause you’re my son
But I’ll always see the boy
In the man you’ve become

School days, sleep-aways
Driving all alone
Phone calls, shopping malls
Late coming home
It was hard to know when to let you spread your wings
When to let you go to face the challenges life brings
But you’ve grown so fine
And come so far…

CHORUS

Song by Gloria Sklerov & Barbara Rothstein
Vocals sung by Molly Pasutti

© 2006 MusiConcepts® All rights reserved

Buy a CD or MP3 of "The Man You've Become"

http://www.weddingmusiccentral.com/yours_mine_and_ours.php

Enjoy!


----------



## Blondie (May 9, 2008)

I've always loved "You and Me Against the World" by, I think, Anne Murray??


----------



## Art4th (May 9, 2008)

Blondie said:


> I've always loved "You and Me Against the World" by, I think, Anne Murray??



Helen Reddy


----------

